

Full-text search with Cocoa - joubert
http://vafer.org/blog/20090107014544

======
larryfreeman
We just started using sphinx (<http://sphinxsearch.com>). So far, we are very
happy with the results we are seeing. For a typical LAMP architecture, Sphinx
is a very neat fit.

Craig's List just went to Sphinx.

